# How to fix error c000021a?



## shumkauskas (May 28, 2012)

I get error message c000021a and system crashes. How to fix this issue.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Try and restore Windows to the *Last Known Good Configuration.*

To do so: *Restart the Computer *> Before the BSOD or the Windows Logo keep hitting the *F8 key *> A message should show saying *Windows Advance Options* > Select* Last Known Good Configuration* > *Enter*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> *STOP: c000021a {fatal system error}*


If Last Known Good Configuration does not work, back in this menu choose *Repair Your Computer*. If that fails, then you will have th*e RE* (recovery environment). Here choose *Command Prompt* and type *chkdsk C: /R* and press enter. *Check Disk *will try and fix any file errors


----------

